# Here is a nice little furnace for sale on Ebay



## leavemealone (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not the seller nor do I know the seller.I am merely pointing this out to you guys that have been looking for a decent little furnace/kiln.You will still have the same problems associated with using one of these,that harold and I pointed out in another recent thread.But it will do nicely I think.
Johnny


----------



## Lou (Jun 17, 2009)

Johnny, I think you forgot the link/item number.


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 17, 2009)

Crap,sorry guys.........
Ok I couldn't find the one I found earlier so here are 2 others that maybe can helps you guys that are looking for one.They are both small.First one their is a typo in the listing,the thermometer goes to 2000 F. not 200.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-KERR-Small-Jewelry-Kiln-Cast-Metal-Working_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a15Q7c66Q3a4Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a4Q7c294Q3a200QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem2ea5f4f712QQitemZ200352790290QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported

http://cgi.ebay.com/JELRUS-JELENKO-DENTAL-CERAMIC-OVEN-FURNACE-KILN_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trkparmsZ65Q3a15Q7c66Q3a4Q7c39Q3a1Q7c240Q3a1318Q7c301Q3a0Q7c293Q3a4Q7c294Q3a200QQ_trksidZp3286Q2ec0Q2em14QQhashZitem2c4f9fdce8QQitemZ190314437864QQptZLHQ5fDefaultDomainQ5f0QQsalenotsupported
Johnny


----------



## MiltonFu (Jun 18, 2009)

Would this kiln melt gold?


----------



## leavemealone (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes


----------

